# Difference between the 2013 evo hi mod frame and the 2014 evo hi mod frame?



## DCE (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyone know if there is a difference (other than color) between the 2013 evo hi mod frame and the 2014 evo hi mod frame?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

No differences.


----------

